# Sitzposition Scott Spark RC 2020



## Gilmore173 (8. März 2020)

Hallo zusammen,
ich benötige einmal Euren Rat. Ich bin vor ein paar Monaten von einem Cube GTC SLT 2016 auf ein aktuelles Scott Spark RC (2020) umgestiegen.
Mit dem Spark bin ich zu 90% zu frieden. Einzig die Sitzposition passt mir aktuell noch nicht ganz - und da ich mich mit Geowerten bzw. resultierende 
Einflussfaktoren nicht so auskenne, möchte ich mich an Euch wenden. 

Beim draufsitzen fühlt sich das Rad leicht gedrungen an. Das ist was mich am meisten stört. Dieses Gefühlt hatte ich bei dem Cube nicht. Ich habe auch schon den Sattel nach hinten geschoben. Dadurch wurde es schon besser. Um das Ganze besser einzuschätzen: Das Rad habe ich in Größe S gekauft. Ich bin 167cm groß/klein und habe eine Schrittlänge von 78cm. 
Aktuell tippe ich auf den Lenker. Die 9° Backsweep fühlen sich schon eigenartig an. GGf. lässt man den Lenker so und verbaut einen längeren Vorbau. Aber das ist alles nur raten.
Hättet Ihr ggf. einen Tipp?
Möchte nicht alles ohne Hintergrundwissen bzw. auf gut Glück durchtauschen.

Danke schon einmal im Voraus.


----------



## sworks2013 (8. März 2020)

Beim Händler gekauft? Wenn ja dann müsste doch eine Standard Einstellung gemacht worden sein. Ansonsten würde ich die paar Euro in eine Anpassung investieren. Ist ja kein Baumarkt Bike...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gilmore173 (8. März 2020)

Ja, das Rad habe ich bei einem Händler gekauft. Leider ist der nicht ganz um die Ecke. Entsprechend bin ich für Tipps dankbar. Wahrscheinlich wird es jedoch darauf hinauslaufen bei Händler die Anpassung zu machen.


----------



## Berrrnd (8. März 2020)

daten beider bikes bei bikestats eingeben und vergleichen.


----------



## Gilmore173 (9. März 2020)

Top, danke für den Tipp. Habe ich soeben getestet.


----------



## Alpde (21. März 2020)

Meine Frau hat auch in etwa deine Masse 168/79 ,habe bei einem  Spark Testrad ein 80mm Vorbau montiert sie fühlte sich wohl.Kann sich aber nicht entscheiden Spark in S od.Orbea Oiz in S.


----------



## Alpde (22. März 2020)

bikestates?


----------



## Deleted 324346 (13. April 2020)

Die Aussage mit dem Datenvergleich ist super. Was ich nicht verstehe ist, dass das Rad beim Kauf und Abholung bzw. Mitnahme nicht direkt angepasst bzw. eingestellt wurde?


----------



## Gilmore173 (13. April 2020)

Alpde schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat auch in etwa deine Masse 168/79 ,habe bei einem  Spark Testrad ein 80mm Vorbau montiert sie fühlte sich wohl.Kann sich aber nicht entscheiden Spark in S od.Orbea Oiz in S.


Bei mir ist es nun ein 70mm Vorbau geworden. Jetzt passt es richtig gut.


----------



## Alpde (13. April 2020)

Es wird ein Spark RC 900 Team in rot Grösse S müsste demnächst beim Händler eintreffen hatten noch eins ergattert.


----------



## Gilmore173 (13. April 2020)

Alpde schrieb:


> Es wird ein Spark RC 900 Team in rot Grösse S müsste demnächst beim Händler eintreffen hatten noch eins ergattert.


Ja dann gratuliere ich. Ich bin mit dem Rad mehr als zufrieden.  Habe den Serienzustand noch ein wenig modifiziert.  Leichtete Laufräder, Sattel, absenkbare Sattelsütze, andere Reifen etc. Bin jetzt komplett bei 10,5kg. Macht echt Spass.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gilmore173 (13. April 2020)




----------



## Alpde (13. April 2020)

Gefäält mir.Wenn es da ist werden auch noch einige Sachen umgebaut


----------



## Gilmore173 (13. April 2020)

Ich habe zum Beispiel noch aus dem Dämpfer den Volumenspacer entfernt. Vorher gab der Dämpfer bei meinem Gewicht nicht ausreichend Federweg frei. Die Endprogression war mir zu hoch.


----------



## Gilmore173 (13. April 2020)

Alpde schrieb:


> Meine Frau hat auch in etwa deine Masse 168/79 ,habe bei einem  Spark Testrad ein 80mm Vorbau montiert sie fühlte sich wohl.Kann sich aber nicht entscheiden Spark in S od.Orbea Oiz in S.


Einen 80mm Vorbau hatte ich auch getestet. War mir persönlich zu lang. Wie oben beschriebenen habe ich mein Glück bei 70mm gefunden.


----------



## Gilmore173 (13. April 2020)

CenturionMTB schrieb:


> Die Aussage mit dem Datenvergleich ist super. Was ich nicht verstehe ist, dass das Rad beim Kauf und Abholung bzw. Mitnahme nicht direkt angepasst bzw. eingestellt wurde?


Mit dem Radladen habe ich mich erst einmal darauf geeinigt das Rad so zu testen wie es laut Serie ist. Das Angebot stand, Anpassungen im Nachhinein durchzuführen. Da der Laden jedoch nicht gleich um die Ecke ist und Corona es ja nicht einfacher macht, habe ich mich selbst nach einer Lösung bemüht.  Der Laden hätte mir aber sicher zur vollsten Zufriedenheit weitergeholfen und die Anpassung vorgenommen. Schraube halt gerne


----------



## FirstGeneration (16. April 2020)

Was ist das für eine Stütze und harmoniert der Hebel mit dem Twinlock?
Ich bin das WC Probe gefahren und der dortige Dämpfer zeigte das gleiche Verhalten, der Tipp mit Volumenspacer raus ist prima!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mountainbiker91 (16. April 2020)

Sry das ich hier frage. Will mir das Spark 900 in S kaufen. Da ihr es ja habt. Ist es bei 1,57m Körpergröße zu empfehlen? Ansonsten war die Idee ein Cube Ams 100 tm


----------



## Alpde (19. April 2020)

Das Spark meiner Frau ist angekommen jetzt wird zuerst eimal umgebaut.
11,5kg oh. Pedalen sind zuviel.


----------



## mountainbiker91 (19. April 2020)

@Gilmore173 @Alpde 
Ihr habt die Räder ja in Größe S da. Könnt ihr es bei 1,57m empfehlen mit 69cm Schritthöhe oder etwas knapp? Sonst wird es nähmlich ein Oiz M10 Tr in S


----------



## Gilmore173 (19. April 2020)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Was ist das für eine Stütze und harmoniert der Hebel mit dem Twinlock?
> Ich bin das WC Probe gefahren und der dortige Dämpfer zeigte das gleiche Verhalten, der Tipp mit Volumenspacer raus ist prima!


Es ist eine Bikeyoke Divine SL. Ansteuern tue ich sie mit dem Twinloc mit integriertem Remouthebel. Das ganze funktioniert perfekt. Auch die Stütze lässt keine Wünsche offen. Ich persönlich kann die Kombi nur empfehlen.  Einzig war es schon ein wenig zeitaufwändig den Zug dafür durch den Rahmen zu ziehen. Mit ein wenig Geduld aber kein Problem.


----------



## Gilmore173 (19. April 2020)

Alpde schrieb:


> Das Spark meiner Frau ist angekommen jetzt wird zuerst eimal umgebaut.
> 11,5kg oh. Pedalen sind zuviel.


Dann mal fröhliches schrauben. Wünsche Dir viel Spass. Kannst ja mal später ein Foto einstellen.  Würde mich sehr freuen.


----------



## Gilmore173 (19. April 2020)

mountainbiker91 schrieb:


> @Gilmore173 @Alpde
> Ihr habt die Räder ja in Größe S da. Könnt ihr es bei 1,57m empfehlen mit 69cm Schritthöhe oder etwas knapp? Sonst wird es nähmlich ein Oiz M10 Tr in S


Hallo, natürlich kann ich Dir das nicht 100% beantworten. Jedoch kann ich es halbwegs einschätzen. Auch meine Freundin ist 1,57cm groß/klein. Nach meiner Einschätzung ist das Rad von der Größe grenzwertig. Meine Freundin ist, bevor sie ihr eigenes Rad bekommen hat, häufig mein vorheriges Hardtail gefahren. Die groben Geometriedaten waren recht identisch zum Spark. Sie konnte darauf fahren. Richtig wohl gefühlt hat sie sich darauf jedoch nicht. Das Rad war schon recht groß. Ggf. kann man einen kürzeren Vorbau montieren. Sinnvoller ist aber sicherlich ein kleinerer Rahmen. Gerade dann wenn man mit dem Sattel mindestens auf das Höhenniveau vom Lenker kommen möchte oder sogar ein wenig Sattelüberhöhung anstrebt.  Was für so ein Rad schon sinvoll ist. Vielleicht habt Ihr ja auch mal die Möglichkeit ein Spark in S Probe zu fahren. 
Eine Alternative könnte ja noch das Spark Contessa sein. Dies müsste noch ein wenig kleiner sein. Kate Courtney fährt es mit ihren 1,62cm auf jeden Fall - und das sehr erfolgreich. 
Ich bin mit dem Rad auf jeden Fall super zufrieden. Bereue den Kauf in keinster Weise.  Das Oiz ist natürlich auch ein klasse Rad. Stand bei mir auf Platz 2. Hoffe das ich Dir hiermit ein wenig helfen konnte.


----------



## mountainbiker91 (19. April 2020)

@Gilmore173
Danke dir und wollte deinen Thread auch nicht mit meiner Frage crashen. Wird wohl dann das Oiz M10 Tr in S 27.5
Hat halt nicht so eine gute Ausstattung wie das Spark RC900 Team Issue Axs was ich bei meinem Händler für 4200€ bekommen könnte.


----------



## Gilmore173 (20. April 2020)

mountainbiker91 schrieb:


> @Gilmore173
> Danke dir und wollte deinen Thread auch nicht mit meiner Frage crashen. Wird wohl dann das Oiz M10 Tr in S 27.5
> Hat halt nicht so eine gute Ausstattung wie das Spark RC900 Team Issue Axs was ich bei meinem Händler für 4200€ bekommen könnte.


Alles gut, hast nicht gecrashed. Mein Problem hatte ich ja bereits gelöst.  Wenn ich Dir helfen konnte ist dich super.


----------



## FirstGeneration (20. April 2020)

Mal noch eine weitere Zusatzfrage an die Sparkfahrer - braucht man eigentlich einen -zusätzlichen- Kettenstrebenschutz aus zb Neopren  oder so? Oder schlägt die Kette kaum noch auf?


----------



## FirstGeneration (21. April 2020)

@Gilmore173  - kannst du mal gelegentlich ein Foto vom Twinloc + Dropperbedienung machen? 
Und war die Vyron  keine Überlegung? Dann hättest du dir das Seilzuggefummel gespart...... so meine Denke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Gilmore173 (21. April 2020)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> @Gilmore173  - kannst du mal gelegentlich ein Foto vom Twinloc + Dropperbedienung machen?
> Und war die Vyron  keine Überlegung? Dann hättest du dir das Seilzuggefummel gespart...... so meine Denke.


Nein, die Magura hatte ich nicht in der Auswahl. Hatte schon sehr auf das Gewicht geschaut. Die Bike Yoke ist schon sehr leicht - wobei eine kabellose Variante verlockend ist. Möchte jedoch auf ein ständiges Akku laden am Rad möglichst verzichten. 
Ein Foto stelle ich Dir in Kürze gerne mal rein.


----------



## Gilmore173 (21. April 2020)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Mal noch eine weitere Zusatzfrage an die Sparkfahrer - braucht man eigentlich einen -zusätzlichen- Kettenstrebenschutz aus zb Neopren  oder so? Oder schlägt die Kette kaum noch auf?





FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Mal noch eine weitere Zusatzfrage an die Sparkfahrer - braucht man eigentlich einen -zusätzlichen- Kettenstrebenschutz aus zb Neopren  oder so? Oder schlägt die Kette kaum noch auf?


Nö, braucht man nicht. Ist schon ein Schutz werksseitig angebracht der gut und ausreichend funktioniert.


----------



## Gilmore173 (21. April 2020)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> @Gilmore173  - kannst du mal gelegentlich ein Foto vom Twinloc + Dropperbedienung machen?
> Und war die Vyron  keine Überlegung? Dann hättest du dir das Seilzuggefummel gespart...... so meine Denke.


----------



## FirstGeneration (21. April 2020)

Prima und Danke!


----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (23. April 2020)

Ich Fahre auch eines in S. Bei 168/78 allerdings mit 90mm -25 Vorbau.


----------



## Alpde (24. April 2020)

Hallo,wenn der Hinterbaudämpfer am Spark blockiert ist,wippt der Hinterbau noch ganz leicht.Muss ich den Zug etwas nachstellen?
Bei meinem Orbea ist der Dämpfer total blockiert,und der Hinterbau ist total starr.
Danke


----------



## Gilmore173 (25. April 2020)

Alpde schrieb:


> Hallo,wenn der Hinterbaudämpfer am Spark blockiert ist,wippt der Hinterbau noch ganz leicht.Muss ich den Zug etwas nachstellen?
> Bei meinem Orbea ist der Dämpfer total blockiert,und der Hinterbau ist total starr.
> Danke


Nein, der Hinterbau wippt bei mir nicht mehr.


----------



## Gilmore173 (25. April 2020)

Bianchi_EV4 schrieb:


> Ich Fahre auch eines in S. Bei 168/78 allerdings mit 90mm -25 Vorbau.Anhang anzeigen 1025256


Sehr schick


----------



## Alpde (25. April 2020)

Problem gefunden brauchte nur an der Zugverstellung am Rädchen drehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Alpde (26. April 2020)

Gibt es einen anderen Abschlussdeckel für den oberen Steuersatz,möchte einen anderen Vorbau verwenden.Der von Syncros passt ja optisch nicht richtig für runde Spacer


----------



## Berrrnd (26. April 2020)

eine seite vorher funktioniert es mit dem standard deckel.


----------



## Alpde (26. April 2020)

?


----------



## Gilmore173 (27. April 2020)

Alpde schrieb:


> Gibt es einen anderen Abschlussdeckel für den oberen Steuersatz,möchte einen anderen Vorbau verwenden.Der von Syncros passt ja optisch nicht richtig für runde Spacer


Ui, das kann ich Dir nicht beantworten.  Glaube aber nicht. Ansonsten einen neuen Vorbau nehmen ;-)


----------



## Alpde (28. April 2020)

Hast Du den Dämpfer komplett ausgebaut für den Ausbau des  Volumenspacers?An der Gabel ist kein Volumenspacer eingebaut.


----------



## Gilmore173 (29. April 2020)

Alpde schrieb:


> Hast Du den Dämpfer komplett ausgebaut für den Ausbau des  Volumenspacers?An der Gabel ist kein Volumenspacer eingebaut.


Nein, einfach die Luft komplett rausgelassen und dann das Gehäuse drehend geöffnet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FirstGeneration (5. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
hat schon mal jemand versucht (und auch geschafft), diese "gelben Streifen/Halbringe" von den Felgen der Silverton (1.5) LR runterzukriegen. Aufkleber sind es schon mal nicht und das wäre wohl zu einfach gewesen.
Ich hätte mein RC Pro gern clean.

@Gilmore173 - ggf. könntest Du deinen Threat ja in (allgemein) "Scott Spark RC 2020" umbenennen? So als "Sammelfaden" zum austauschen und fragen...? Nur so eine Idee  
Viele Grüße


----------



## Motorenwerke (8. Mai 2020)

Bianchi_EV4 schrieb:


> Ich Fahre auch eines in S. Bei 168/78 allerdings mit 90mm -25 Vorbau.



Sind die Bremsgriffe auf deinem Bild nicht bisschen weit nach unten gedreht?


----------



## Bianchi_EV4 (10. Mai 2020)

Motorenwerke schrieb:


> Sind die Bremsgriffe auf deinem Bild nicht bisschen weit nach unten gedreht?


Sind weiter unten als bei vielen anderen aber ich komme so sehr gut zurecht.


----------



## Alpde (31. Mai 2020)

Das fertige Spark meiner Frau


----------



## aristo111990 (29. Juni 2020)

Servus miteinander,

ich melde mich kurz zum Thema.
Nach mehrer Jahren auf einem Spec Epic, bin ich seit 4Wochen auf dem Spark RC unterwegs.
Geiles Ding! Buaaa  

Die Sitzposition ist ja anders. Ich fühle mich a bissl breiter aufgestellt, aber immerhin komfortabel. 
Die Geo passt mit perfekt. Nicht zu nah am Lenkrad, oder zu weit.
Alles matcht  Auch wenn die Front ca. 10mm tiefer liegt als bei meinem Specialized, fühle ich mich nicht zu einer Race-Position gezwungen.

Ein Nachteil: der Sattel lässt sich nicht so einstellen wie ich ihn haben möchte - ich mag die Nase tiefer haben, aber es geht nicht durch die Carbon Sattelstütze von Syncros.

Ich fahre Große M bei 173cm.


----------



## FirstGeneration (29. Juni 2020)

Das Problem mit der Sattelneigung bei der Stütze habe ich auch.... Bei mir geht es gerade so noch, wenn ich maximal nach unten neige....
Lösung bei Dir wäre eine andere Stütze ggf. 
Viele Grüße
Tom


----------



## aristo111990 (29. Juni 2020)

Danke Tom

Vor mir steht in 10T TransAlp und das kann mit dem Sattel kritisch sein..


----------



## FirstGeneration (29. Juni 2020)

Meine Transalp ist auf 2021 verschoben ;-)


----------



## windclimber (30. Juni 2020)

aristo111990 schrieb:


> Ich fahre Große M bei 173cm.



Der Sattel sieht sehr weit ausgezogen aus, was hast du denn für eine Schrittlänge? Bin genauso groß und würde mit originalem Vorbau keine Sattelüberhöhung hinbekommen, bei 80er Schrittlänge...


----------



## aristo111990 (1. Juli 2020)

Ja,
stimmt. Auf den Bilder sieht der Sattel extrem hoch ausgezogen.
Habe extra nachgemessen: es sind 28cm (von der Sattelklemme zur Mitte Sitzstreben) // bzw. die Pos. '2' auf der Markierung.

Die Schrittlänge ist bei mir 81 (bzw. 82-83 mit Schuhen).

Ich habe gestern meinen alten Specialized Sattel umgeschraubt. Da passt es wieder


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Berrrnd (1. Juli 2020)

interessant wäre kurbel senkrecht und dann vom pedal zur sattelpberkante.


----------



## aristo111990 (1. Juli 2020)

Ich muss aber noch dazu sagen, dass bei mir SAG auf 30% hinten ist und natürlich, wenn das Heck absenkt, geht der Sattel auch runter mit


----------



## general-easy (1. Juli 2020)

In dem Moment wo das Heck offen ist brauchst du sowieso nicht effizient zu treten ;-)


----------



## FirstGeneration (1. Juli 2020)

Bist noch kein Spark gefahren, oder? Denn das Heck wippt kaum bis gar nicht im offenen Modus, ich war selbst extrem überrascht. Und ich kann das gar nicht ab.


----------



## aristo111990 (1. Juli 2020)

FirstGeneration schrieb:


> Bist noch kein Spark gefahren, oder? Denn das Heck wippt kaum bis gar nicht im offenen Modus, ich war selbst extrem überrascht. Und ich kann das gar nicht ab.



Das stimmt, evtl. wippt es minimal, aber ich wurde mit persönlich eher eine mittlere Stufe an der Gabel wünschen... Off/On ist zu wenig für mich wenn es über die z.B.: Wurzeln schnell bergauf gehen sollte.


----------



## FirstGeneration (2. Juli 2020)

Ich weiß ja nicht, was Du für ein Rad fährst, aber ein Spark RC hat auch an der Gabel eine "Mittelposition".
Dafür ist der Twinloc ja gerade da, Dämpfer und Gabel gleichzeitig komplett auf, etwas auf oder komplett zu.


----------



## aristo111990 (2. Juli 2020)

Ich fahre genau ein RC 900 WC  
Und soweit ich weiß,
die 3 Modi sind NUR am Dämpfer, und vorne an der Gabel im Trial volle Federweg (also nur On/Off)
Eine mittlere Stufe an der Gabel ist mir nicht bekannt..?


----------



## FirstGeneration (2. Juli 2020)

Dann funktioniert dein Rad nicht richtig!


			https://www.scott-sports.com/de/de/page/twinloc


----------



## general-easy (2. Juli 2020)

Im 2018er Modell hatte die Gabel noch 2 Stufen. Ab dem 2019er Modell hat auch die Gabel 3 Stufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aristo111990 (2. Juli 2020)

Tja..
Von einer Sitzposition auf die Gabel drauf gekommen

Das war immer meine Vermutung seit einigen Wochen, dass hier die Gabel im Trial Mode sich verändern sollte (Kompressionsdämpfung) aber mein tut das nicht. 
Mind. in der Art, dass es während der Fahrt spurbar ist!  
Shit..


----------



## irgendwer84 (2. Juli 2020)

Meine Gabel am spark rc (axon werx, nicht Serie) hat keinen mittleren Modus (was auch immer der dann tut) und vermisse den kein bisschen. Am Dämpfer ists ganz gut, da die Fuhre dann höher im Federweg steht und die Sitzposition dann besser zum kurbeln passt. Wenn die Gabel aber eig 3 Modi haben sollte, würde ich mal danach schauen...

Damit zum Thema passt: Bei 1,75m Größe u. 82cm Sl, Größe M mit 90mm Vorbau 20mm SB Stütze (bissl viel)


----------



## Alpde (2. Juli 2020)

Das Spark meiner Frau hat auch 3Mod.und sie merkt den Unterschied deutlich an der Gabel u.am  Dämpfer


----------



## aristo111990 (3. Juli 2020)

Ich habe heute extra noch Bike nachgeschaut.
Bei mir gibt es keine spurbare Veränderung zwischen Descent und Trial Mode.

Das wir ein zweiter Garantiefall (1. war fehlende Distanzring unter der Steuerkape)   Shit! ?


----------



## general-easy (3. Juli 2020)

Ist dein Zug vom Gabellockout ausreichend gespannt?


----------



## aristo111990 (3. Juli 2020)

ja, es ist gespannt.

Ich habe es auch so probiert, dass ich die Gabel 'gewippt' habe während dessen ich den TwinLock-Hebel über die allen drei Modi verstellt hab.
Keine Veränderung (außer Lock, da war alles zu und fest)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## aristo111990 (5. Juli 2020)

Sorry für Post unter dem Post.

Nachdem, ich das Zugseil gelöst hab und die Kappe an der Krone abgeschraubt hab und alles wieder zusammen montiert habe, habe ich noch die Einstellschraube passend herausgedreht.
Und tadaa => *Der Trial Modus ist da*.  

Nun meine Frage an die allen Sparker:
jetzt muss ich viel Kraft auf den TwinLock Hebel anbringen in den Lock-out überhaupt zu kommen‼


Wie ist es eigentlich bei Euch?
Ist der Lock-out auch so schwer zu erreichen?


----------



## FirstGeneration (5. Juli 2020)

Ja


----------



## aristo111990 (5. Juli 2020)

Am Anfang, ist mir das Zugseil zwei Mal aus der Kappe ausgegangen..
Das ist ein Mist-Engineering..
Mir scheint es nach, dass der Weg von Ascent => Trial nicht gleich zu sein wie Ascent => Lock-out ist..


----------



## FirstGeneration (5. Juli 2020)

Dein Rumgejammer ist ja nicht auszuhalten, sorry.
Wenn du es nicht selbst hinbekommst, schaff das Rad zum Händler zum reparieren.


----------



## aristo111990 (5. Juli 2020)

Es ist leider so, wenn mann von Beruf aus Ingenieur ist und das Geld schätz


----------



## Alpde (5. Juli 2020)

Wenn Du Garantie drauf hast bring das Bike halt zum  Händler so wie man es mit anderen nicht funktionierenden Sachen die einem Probleme bereiten normalerweise auch macht.


----------



## general-easy (5. Juli 2020)

Die Einstellschraube für die Zugspannung  nochmal ne viertel bis halbe Umdrehung lösen. Dann wirds nicht mehr ganz so hart den hebel durchzudrücken und die Gabel lockt trotzdem


----------



## nopain-nogain (6. Juli 2020)

@Alpde wenn ich mir die meisten Haendler hier anschaue und was sie bei Bekannten vermurkst haben, lass ich lieber meinen 5 Jaehrigen schrauben.


----------



## aristo111990 (6. Juli 2020)

Servus Jungs,

danke für eure Hilfe bei dem Off-Topic mit dem Trial Modus.
Ja,  die Feineinstellung an der Schraube habe ich gemacht  
Das Lock-out ist hart zu drucken. Hier wird der Händler auch das nicht besser machen können.. 
Mind. hat er schon bereits bewiesen, dass er auch nicht die Schutzkappe am Steuerlager einbauen könnte?

Zum Thema Sitzposition:
ich fahre weiterhin mit dem Specialized Sattel und der tut nicht weh wie der originale Syncros


----------



## Alpde (6. Juli 2020)

Normalerweise kaufe ich beim Händler dem ich vertraue nicht bei dem der mir den besten Preis macht wenn ich  nicht gerne schraube.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Juli 2020)

Naja... wenn du dann noch dazu nimmst, welche Marke du haben willst, wird das je nach Gegend ganz schnell ziemlich duenn...
Tip: LERNT Schrauben! Macht Spass, man weis was man hat, kann sich auch Samstag abend selber helfen, ist auf Tour/im Rennen nicht voellig aufgeschmissen und spaart Geld. Zudem kann man kranken Scheiss fahren, den so kein Hersteller zusammenstellen wuerde 

@Alpde man lernt in dem man Fragen stellt... was der TE hier ja tut. Wenn du nicht helfen willst, musst du nicht.


----------



## FirstGeneration (7. Juli 2020)

Grundsätzlich natürlich völlig richtig, Dein Ansatz. 

Nur der TE stellt ja keine Fragen, sondern stellt für sich dies und jenes fest (siehe letzter Post)  …. und kommt dann aber nicht zum Punkt. Entweder kann ich was selber (ggf. nach Info hier aus dem Forum) oder nicht und dann sollte ich aber das Problem von jemandem lösen lasse, der sich damit auskennt und hier nicht ewig rumsabbeln.... Meine Meinung.


----------



## nopain-nogain (7. Juli 2020)

Zwingt irgend jemand euch hier zu lesen? Wenn euch der Thread an pi*** schaut nicht rein... So halte ich das oft, wenn mir alleine die Ueberschrift die Zehennaegel aufrollt


----------



## FirstGeneration (7. Juli 2020)

Ich habe nichts gegen das Thema und habe mich auch selbst mehrfach eingebracht und auch selbst Fragen gestellt. Allerdings geht mir inkonsequentes Verhalten auf den Sack und das habe ich auch zum Ausdruck gebracht; nicht mehr und nicht weniger ;-)


----------



## aristo111990 (7. Juli 2020)

Alles gut Jungs  Kein Stress,

Ich habe dank Euch mein Problem mit dem Trial Modus gefunden - obwohl ich selber seit 24Jahre fahre und schraube - aber man lernt die Technik nie

Danke Euch und sorry für Off-Topic,
Mahlzeit 

VG
Pawel.


----------



## Mr. Speed (7. Juli 2020)

Hallo,

da es hier ja um die Sitzposition beim Spark geht: 

Ich habe mir auf den Rat von Gallo Moto hin einen Spacer in den Dämpfer einbauen lassen. Dadurch sackt der Dämpfer im traction Mode bergauf deutlich weniger ein und das Bike klettert durch die geänderte Sitzposition wesentlich besser.


----------

